# The Dark Side Of Women...



## cazscot (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent to me by email....

A woman was in town on a shopping trip.  She began her day finding the most perfect shoes in the first shop and a beautiful dress on sale in
the second.  In the third, everything had just been reduced by 50
percent when her mobile phone rang.

It was a female doctor notifying her that her husband had just been in a terrible car accident and was in critical condition and in the ICU.  The
woman told the doctor to inform her husband where she was and that she'd
be there as soon as possible.

As she hung up she realized she was leaving what was shaping up to be
her best day ever in the boutiques.  She decided to get in a couple of
more shops before heading to the hospital.  She ended up shopping the
rest of the morning, finishing her trip with a cup of tea and a
beautiful chocolate cake slice, compliments of the last shop.  She
was jubilant.

Then she remembered her husband.  Feeling guilty, she dashed to the
hospital. She saw the doctor in the corridor and asked about her
husband's condition.  The lady doctor glared at her and shouted, 'You
went ahead and finished your shopping trip didn't you!  I hope you're
proud of yourself!  While you were out for the past four hours
enjoying yourself in town, your husband has been languishing in the
Intensive Care Unit! It's just as well you went ahead and finished,
because it will more than likely be the last shopping trip you ever
take!

For the rest of his life he will require round-the-clock care.  And he
will now be your career!' The woman was feeling so guilty she broke
down and sobbed.


The lady doctor then chuckled and said, 'I'm just pulling your leg.

He's dead..  Show me what you bought.'


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2010)

That is soooo naughty - but SO funny!


----------



## Caroline (Feb 17, 2010)

And so true of some of the women I know...


----------



## erik (Feb 27, 2010)

that is so terrible,but i am still laughing while trying to type this reply,heck my partner is shopping mad,will ask her what she would do,will let you know the outcome!!!!


----------



## utterlydizzy (Mar 7, 2010)

OMG! LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------

